# breeding pygerians



## marlowmanor (Nov 10, 2011)

So I'm curious about breeding pygerians(pygmy/ND crosses). I know right now the name is just something farmers have made up, and it's not a recognized breed yet. If however I have a pygerian buck and a pygerian doe both of which are half pygmy/half ND and bred them together, would the offspring me considered F2 pygerians? I know with kinders you have the whole F1, F2, etc breeding things going on since this is a breed in developmental stages. So if I breed 2 F1 pygerians together I would get an F2 pygerian. Right? 
I'm just trying to figure it out since DH is in love with the newest little buckling that my dad has on his farm and if we get him we will use him for breeding and hopefully get a dolinge out of another  doe my dad has that is due soon too, the parents would be different too since he has changed out bucks recently. Then of course I am curious what the market would be for pygerians. Anyone have any clue about that?


----------



## elevan (Nov 10, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> So I'm curious about breeding pygerians(pygmy/ND crosses). I know right now the name is just something farmers have made up, and it's not a recognized breed yet. If however I have a pygerian buck and a pygerian doe both of which are half pygmy/half ND and bred them together, would the offspring me considered F2 pygerians? I know with kinders you have the whole F1, F2, etc breeding things going on since this is a breed in developmental stages. So if I breed 2 F1 pygerians together I would get an F2 pygerian. Right?


Yes, that would be correct.  But you want to make sure that they have the qualities that you want to push.



> Then of course I am curious what the market would be for pygerians. Anyone have any clue about that?


I'm working on this for my own family farm.  My goal is to increase milk production while maintaining higher muscle that pygmy has over the ND while keeping a small statured goat.

In essence though it is just taking the goat back to it's roots...the Cameroon Dwarf Goat from which both the pygmy and ND were derived by selective breeding.

eta:  Market?  

My purpose is for my home use right now, although they could be sold as pets, meat, small family milkers or weed eaters.  

Without the ability to show due to not currently being a standardized breed, your sale price isn't going to be much different than non registered ND or pygmy.

It'll take years and many breedings to get to a standardized form and selective breeding should be maintained and not just throwing any old pygmy and ND together.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks Emily. I don't plan to do any milking, and neither does my dad. I realy don't know what I would do with goat milk anyway, not sure if DH or the kids would drink it and not sure I have the space to store milk, or try to make things out of it. I guess we'll just keep the pygerians on our little farm. We don't have any does right now anyway. It may be something we may dabble in when we get a bigger place though. Since DH is now goat addicted I believe he will be more likely to be looking at farms now. He has already predicted we will be moving by the end of next year hopefully.


----------

